# Internet Explorer 7 beta is out



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

For those of you willing to test a beta, Microsoft has released Internet Explorer 7. http://www.microsoft.com/windows/IE/...aredirect.mspx

Seems to have fixed some of the problems with IE6.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

List of issues found within 24 hours.....

http://news.com.com/IE+7+bugs+abound/2100-1002_3-6034054.html?tag=nefd.top

jB


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm sorry but being this is Beta software and with versions changed often we do not offer support for this product. We recommend that unless you are a masochist that you let others suffer the slings and arrows of MS's rush to market of a copycat product. 

Please do not contact us about beta software issues again, for we shall ignore you anyway. 

Enjoy your problem, 

Tech Support


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Of course a beta is going to have issues... Don't use beta software unless you are ok with the risk and are willing to test the software and provide feedback to the company.


----------

